# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill Cigar Review - Awesome



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a perfect cigar just bought one from the duty free i!! It's a bit close to behike bhk52 !!

Try it with no regrets !

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill Cigar Review - Awesome


----------

